# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  سماح انور تطالب بحرق المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير

## الحصن نيوز

يبدو ان غضب الفنانة سماح أنور تجاه ما يحدث في مصر منذ اندلاع ثورة الغضب يوم25 كانون الثاني الماضي أدى إلى اتخاذها موقفا معاديا للمتظاهرين بل وصل إلى حد طلبها بحرق كل المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير لأنهم "خربوا البلد


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

